# hypo's messing with your cycle



## hellbell84 (May 1, 2013)

we are TTC and my periods are usualy like clockwork, did the deed on Ovulation day and my period was 4 days late...

then i had a hypo in my sleep (had a fit and everything) and i came on two days later.

i was wondering if such a severe hypo as this had any effect on the egg not implanting or something, maybe i am looking too much into it but i am NEVER usually late. did preg tests and they all came back negative so has anyone had any similar experiences?

thanks

xxx


----------



## Cleo (May 1, 2013)

Hi HellBell
I cant help with this as I'm still on the pill 
But just to say good luck with everything, and hope you get there soon.  
Sorry I cant be of any more help!
x


----------



## hellbell84 (May 1, 2013)

thanks Cleo!!

will keep y'all posted  xxx


----------



## Lauras87 (May 1, 2013)

i cant offer much in terms of advice

but you havent been stressed to cause you being late?
i find my body does as it wants when it wants 

hope you have recovered from your hypo fit


----------



## Redkite (May 1, 2013)

Hi, I'm not type 1 myself so can't comment on that aspect, but in my experience the pregnancy tests are accurate right from the day that your period is due, so if yours were negative it is unlikely you had conceived.  Good luck though, and try not to stress too much about it......


----------

